# Have a question about a semi feral cat.



## lala (May 4, 2005)

ok i know this will probably sound a little silly.
anyway.. i am a manager at mcdonalds and we have had this cat that lives at the restaruant. her mom was completely feral and would come and scavage the lot after hours. well after a few months she had a kitten that would follow that was probably around 3-4 months when we first noticed her..after a year or so of me trying to coax the kitten with food she has became kinda tame. the mother cat is no longer around and now present time. the kitten has grown into a beautiful long hair calico whom is now around 3. 

what should i do with her..?
i feel bad b/c i should have done something earlier when i had a better 
chance. but i had been so overwhelmed with my cats b/c of kittens.
she is so beautiful that i want to bring her home. but im worried that she will be killed trying to get back to her home. plus i have three adult cats at home already. and once a customer tried to takeher but she was back the next morning..

she dont really come to u unless you are in a uniform and have food. 

im going to take my cam to work tmw so i can show everyone how pretty she really is.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

She sure sounds pretty! 

I bet that she would calm down and adjust if kept strictly indoors. Then she would not have a chance to run away and she would learn to trust you out of uniform! If you introduce her to your other cats in a slow manner I bet they would get along just fine. I think the key would be keeping her inside though.

Can't wait to see pictures of this beauty!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I completely agree with Feral Cat. Take her home; get her spayed and safe. You will have to keep her separate for a while, but a drop of vanilla on the back of each cat's neck will help; it gives them all the same scent.


----------



## lala (May 4, 2005)

here is some pics of kitty

















[/img]


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a beautiful cat she is!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

wow she is lovely!!!


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Gorgeous Girl!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh she is sooooo beautiful. Have you named her? I feel so badly that she is outdoors like that. But I am so happy there is someone like you to take care of her like you do. Are you able to pet her at all yet? One of my cats was like that...only came around for food. Stayed a safe distance from me and over time came to trust me enough to pet him. Now he's a member of the family and I can't even put him outside cuz loves being indoors. (He does go out one out once and while but not without supervision)


----------



## lala (May 4, 2005)

no actually we just call her kitty. although we should name her somthing ive never thought of one. she will let us pet her when feeding her and you still have to watch her cause sometimes she loves it and some times she dont.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It takes a while to build trust. It sounds as though you're doing a great job, though! If she was a boy, you could call her Big Mac, but I can't think of a feminine name that would be quite as apropos!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*gotta catch her!*

She sounds so pretty! If she is semi feral see if you can get her yourself if not possible, just go with the humane trap. She will be scared at first but since she is use to you, you should have a pretty house cat in no time. Good Luck


----------

